# When they like the box better than their toys...



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

No matter how many toys I buy for him, Nico seems to like the boxes they come in best. Oh and empty water bottles come in a close second lol.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awwwww!!! Nico is just TOO precious!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

What a little sweetie. And empty water bottles are _very_ popular around here as well.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

How cute is that. Getting new toys is exhausting.


----------



## LailaMom18 (Feb 8, 2018)

Nico is just too cute! Laila prefers empty water bottles too but sometimes the empty boxes provide much more entertainment in a little "I am not scared" type of way.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Cmward said:


> No matter how many toys I buy for him, Nico seems to like the boxes they come in best. Oh and empty water bottles come in a close second lol.


That is so cute! Is there bubble wrap underneath? I can't tell. No time like the present for a nap.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> That is so cute! Is there bubble wrap underneath? I can't tell. No time like the present for a nap.


There is a small pile of toys underneath, he had been placing them in the box then getting them out but decided to plop down on top of them for a nap. He is a funny pup, he will plop down after he goes potty outside no matter what the weather. We've had rain, sleet, snow and 70 degrees all in the two weeks+ he's been home and none of it fazes him.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

They can be so much alike and still so different. If it is raining, his royal majesty doesn't like going outside, but there is no other option for pottying in inclement weather. It's a good thing we live in the South. I just LOVE that photo of Nico napping on his "toy box". That's a classic!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> They can be so much alike and still so different. If it is raining, his royal majesty doesn't like going outside, but there is no other option for pottying in inclement weather. It's a good thing we live in the South. I just LOVE that photo of Nico napping on his "toy box". That's a classic!


It's funny most Hav owners (and plenty of other breeds too) tell me that their pups hate going out in the rain. I've never had a pup that minds the rain, my last Hav Apollo went out during the height of Hurricane Sandy with me of course. I've never been so drenched in all my life! We had a pretty terrible wind and snow storm here last week and Nico got blown over and just keep right on chasing leaves lol. He is even more oblivious to the weather than Apollo was. He's really an easy puppy, which I'm so thankful for...But I'd still be wrapped around his little paw if he was a high maintenance diva pup lol.

Oh and I have this really cute hand painted toy box that a friend had made for me on Etsy. Nico prefers Amazon boxes at the moment, more fun to chew on! Here is the toy box his "auntie" got him: https://www.etsy.com/listing/128517299/cosmos-linen-toy-box-by-jakey-bb?ref=related-8


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Love the photo.

Beautiful toy box, but it cost as much as my last sofa purchase.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Marni said:


> Love the photo.
> 
> Beautiful toy box, but it cost as much as my last sofa purchase.


OMG I know! I about fainted when I saw the price. My girlfriend is an insanely generous gift giver and bought it for me. She had a wool fisherman's sweater custom made for Apollo (my last Hav). I have no kids and have been generous with her daughters over the years because I consider them my nieces. I would rather she just donated that money to charity or something, obviously Nico is low maintenance and prefers the recycled Amazon boxes lol.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Cmward said:


> OMG I know! I about fainted when I saw the price. My girlfriend is an insanely generous gift giver and bought it for me. She had a wool fisherman's sweater custom made for Apollo (my last Hav). I have no kids and have been generous with her daughters over the years because I consider them my nieces. I would rather she just donated that money to charity or something, obviously Nico is low maintenance and prefers the recycled Amazon boxes lol.


This reminds me of the Xmas when the only thing my 6 year old son asked for for Xmas was the most popular toy in the US and they were sold out about the time Santa got off work to find one. I was devastated that his faith in Santa would be crushed along with our Christmas. A very kind lady in Sears offered to pull one from the hold bin since she had two. In the meantime, I had gathered up a homemade "tool" box of scissors, stapler, popsicle sticks, hammer, glue, crayons, etc. etc. in case he needed a "substitute" Santa gift.

The fancy dancey Evil Kneivel Stunt Cycle lasted about 10 minutes on the scale of excitement. The homemade tool box.......until he went away to college.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> This reminds me of the Xmas when the only thing my 6 year old son asked for for Xmas was the most popular toy in the US and they were sold out about the time Santa got off work to find one. I was devastated that his faith in Santa would be crushed along with our Christmas. A very kind lady in Sears offered to pull one from the hold bin since she had two. In the meantime, I had gathered up a homemade "tool" box of scissors, stapler, popsicle sticks, hammer, glue, crayons, etc. etc. in case he needed a "substitute" Santa gift.
> 
> The fancy dancey Evil Kneivel Stunt Cycle lasted about 10 minutes on the scale of excitement. The homemade tool box.......until he went away to college.


Aww that is such a sweet story, what a nice Mom. I remember that Evil Kneivel stunt cycle lol. My brother got that for Christmas that year too! I remember how he scratched and scuffed all the tables in our house winding it up by rolling it back and forth lol. I think my mom "accidentally" broke it out of frustration.


----------



## JoysJasper (Jan 7, 2018)

So Cute! Jasper has an abundance of stuffed animals, tugs, teethers, and treat toys. We pick one of each to play with in the living room each day. So every day is different. But what REALLY makes him happy is when we toss him a toilet paper tube, envelope, paper towel, coffee filter, or wet wash cloth. Supervised, of course, but he has a blast!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I had Willow's "bedroom" toys in a Chewy box, but she started chewing the box so I had to get rid of it!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I had Willow's "bedroom" toys in a Chewy box, but she started chewing the box so I had to get rid of it!


Lol @ Willow's "bedroom" toys. Nico has a selection for both floors of our house. I actually love having toys everywhere again. You can see in that photo that Nico has chewed the corners of the box. I have to take his away after a day or two, but I get an Amazon order several times a week it seems so he always has plenty of new boxes/napping places. I wish every pup could be as spoiled as our precious Havs are.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Cmward said:


> OMG I know! I about fainted when I saw the price. My girlfriend is an insanely generous gift giver and bought it for me. She had a wool fisherman's sweater custom made for Apollo (my last Hav). I have no kids and have been generous with her daughters over the years because I consider them my nieces. I would rather she just donated that money to charity or something, obviously Nico is low maintenance and prefers the recycled Amazon boxes lol.


It is worth cherishing as an heirloom and you have a very loving friend.:laugh2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cmward said:


> It's funny most Hav owners (and plenty of other breeds too) tell me that their pups hate going out in the rain. I've never had a pup that minds the rain, my last Hav Apollo went out during the height of Hurricane Sandy with me of course. I've never been so drenched in all my life! We had a pretty terrible wind and snow storm here last week and Nico got blown over and just keep right on chasing leaves lol. He is even more oblivious to the weather than Apollo was. He's really an easy puppy, which I'm so thankful for...But I'd still be wrapped around his little paw if he was a high maintenance diva pup lol.
> 
> Oh and I have this really cute hand painted toy box that a friend had made for me on Etsy. Nico prefers Amazon boxes at the moment, more fun to chew on! Here is the toy box his "auntie" got him: https://www.etsy.com/listing/128517299/cosmos-linen-toy-box-by-jakey-bb?ref=related-8


Really cute toy box! It has the same shape as the one my father-in-law made for Shama (post 9 in the thread found at the following link):

http://www.havaneseforum.com/41-fun-photo-assignments/116641-christmas-photos.html


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

What a sweet baby! Bodie loves empty water bottles, too!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*rain*



Cmward said:


> It's funny most Hav owners (and plenty of other breeds too) tell me that their pups hate going out in the rain. I've never had a pup that minds the rain, my last Hav Apollo went out during the height of Hurricane Sandy with me of course. I've never been so drenched in all my life! We had a pretty terrible wind and snow storm here last week and Nico got blown over and just keep right on chasing leaves lol. He is even more oblivious to the weather than Apollo was. He's really an easy puppy, which I'm so thankful for...But I'd still be wrapped around his little paw if he was a high maintenance diva pup lol.
> 
> Oh and I have this really cute hand painted toy box that a friend had made for me on Etsy. Nico prefers Amazon boxes at the moment, more fun to chew on! Here is the toy box his "auntie" got him: https://www.etsy.com/listing/128517299/cosmos-linen-toy-box-by-jakey-bb?ref=related-8


Perry has never minded the rain... it can be pouring and he's happy as a clam. Now if it's not raining and the ground is wet - that is completely! another story. Damp grass is not acceptable at all!


----------

